# peacocks losing color



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

My 3in peacocks colors are fadeing there blue is turning. Grey.there colors are there but fade. I wondering whats causing this they are nice colors coming in when i buy them at lfs but few weeks later dull out. Is this a food quality issue? *** used tetra junk when i keep mbunas never seemed a proplen. Is this maybe a water issue. To soft? *** tryed water changes. Or am i buying juiced fish?. In buying them at 3ins or so with some color coming in on fins and shoulders


----------



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

Aggression doesnt seem to be the cause.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> Or am i buying juiced fish?


If I had to guess then that would be my first instinct. Quality food will just make the colors show to their fullest extent, but food quality wont change colors drastically, especially in only 3 weeks. Sounds like maybe they were hormoned perhaps.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

What size tank (gallons and dimensions), what is your entire stocklist as well as their sizes. There are a lot of factors that could contribute to this. Watch the tank from a distance too. My peacocks and haps actually get feisty when the lights over the tank go off at night and I see who the real tank boss is which is different then during the day. My venustus is king during the day with my Albino DB being second but when the lights go off the DB becomes much more aggressive.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

You brought juice fish ..


----------

